# 320 fps w/ roo pouch& laytex



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Was testing some different flats set up for target shooting, and had to try this rig, gotta say pretty good results from an easy draw...


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Dang man! That's great!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Good going


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

ZDP-189 said:


> Good going


Cheers lads, gonna test the fast bands i got with my scallops next Dan, still havent used em, looking forward to the results. Cheers Ben


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Ok now i just watched a torsten video and i am not so happy with 320 any more


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice going but what the h*ll happened to that chair?


----------



## timdix (Oct 1, 2010)

Great stuff Ben,that's serious speed!! What's the exact diameter of the lead? If it's 9mm precisely then that's serious speed and foot poundage with an easy draw.
I'm waiting on some Dankung 1842,can't wait to chrony some cocktails mixed with 2050,single per side.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

One question. By "BB", do you mean .177 cal steel for air rifles, .18 BB shot for shotguns, or some other size of round ball?


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

I was shooting 9mm lead, sorry im not too fluent in calibre measures... looking. forward to trying this band set with 5/16 steel..


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks. I know I'm fighting a losing battle on this one, but I'm old school, and "BB" is an actual shot size.

BTW, 320 fps with .030 latex and 9mm lead is quite very impressive. I just crunched the numbers and you actually exceeded Torsten's achievement when considering energy. Torsten hit 500 fps with 7.5 mm steel which calculates to 15.6 lbs/ft of energy. 3/8 lead at 320 fps produces 18 lbs/ft. IMO both results are outstanding.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That is an outstanding result. And the nice thing is that it appears to be controllable! One might even be able to hit the target with that rig.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------

